# Deer and a pig



## switchback (Feb 16, 2013)

Well, been a long time since I've been on here. Been working 6 days a week and late during the week. I've shot 3 doe this season and last sunday a pig . Going to try one last time for another pig tomorrow. 

The pig was about 90 pounds and I spined him and got 1 lung. Dropped where it stood.






The doe with mercedes sign on her forehead happened to turn and look up as I released. Caught it between the eyes and straight down the throat. She went about 60 yards.





The other younger doe went about 20 yds. My broadhead left a huge round exit hole like a bullet hole. Never seen a hole like that from a broadhead.


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice! =D> 

I so want to go on a pig hunt again.


----------



## switchback (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm going here in a little bit for one more try and then I need to get battery and starter back on my boat and get ready to get on the fish.


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 23, 2014)

Pretty nice head shot on that doe! A bit low maybe, but hey, at least she wasn't just wounded and lost!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 23, 2014)

Whew! Got lucky on that one!


----------

